
Office Depot Diagnosing Computers with Nonexistent Viruses to Meet Sales Goals - ohjeez
https://consumerist.com/2016/11/16/office-depot-allegedly-diagnosing-computers-with-nonexistent-viruses-to-meet-sales-goals/
======
Casseres
Did anyone else use to read The Consumerist primarily for the comments? Back
when The Consumerist had an open commenting system, tons of people would leave
comments, often with good advice or interesting experiences.

The commenting system was hacked or spammed, so they shut it down. After a
year or two they opened it back up to an inbite-only system, but hardly anyone
got invites and there were almost no comments. Within the last month or so
they removed commenting altogether without announcing it. What a shame.

~~~
mikestew
It's a shell of its former self without the comments. Consumerist tends to be,
how to say it, alarmist at times. The comments helped buffer that with someone
coming out of the woodwork to bring perspective. "True, but it's not nearly as
egregious as played up to be because..." Or other times the comments were a
confirmation.

But without the comments the shrill, mountains-out-of-molehills Consumerist
isn't much use to me anymore.

------
mikestew
You get more of what you measure. Rate software testers by how many bugs they
enter, and you'll wade through mountains of bullshit bugs while the crashing
edge cases get ignored. Having "sales goals" for a diagnostic is ludicrous.
Would you go to a doctor that had "sales goals"? In this case, of course, mis-
guided sales goals add to Office Depot's bottom line, so they are "shocked!
Shocked that the fake diagnosis of viruses is going on in this establishment!"

